# Strangest question you have been asked about you dog?



## Chip18

just wonder about this subject." Strangest question you have been asked about you dog?" 

One day on a walk with Rocky I was stoped be a kid (14 or 15) he asked if Rocky was a Wolf?? I said 'No" he is an OS GSD.

He stares at Rocky some more?? He seems to accept that answer but still....

He then ask me..."well is he a werewolf???" I was kinda dumbfounded!!

But I said of course...no he is just a dog! 

So just wonder what kind of questions about their dogs other have come across??


----------



## gsdheeler

One thing I've learned is You can't fix stupid.


----------



## shepherdmom

Are you sure the kid was 14 and not just a big 10 year old?


----------



## misslesleedavis1

shepherdmom said:


> Are you sure the kid was 14 and not just a big 10 year old?


Lol that would be my question!
Kids can be deceiving  my 11 year old is 5"10.


----------



## SuperG

" Is your dog part German shepherd" ...I said "yes"

Then he asked..." what is it crossed with?"....I said " German shepherd "


SuperG


----------



## Springbrz

SuperG said:


> " Is your dog part German shepherd" ...I said "yes"
> 
> Then he asked..." what is it crossed with?"....I said " German shepherd "
> 
> 
> SuperG


 
:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## kburrow11

"Can I buy her for 300 bucks?"

Response: *confused wtf look* No, she's not for sale

*huffy* "Well it's your loss!"


----------



## Cassidy's Mom

"Is that a real shepherd?" (No, it's a fake one! :rofl


----------



## newlie

This isn't a question but just kind of strange/funny. A while back, I started a blog for Newlie where everything was written from his point of view. It was mostly just funny things, like when he went to visit Santa and called him a "freak-a-saurus." Anyway, two ladies that I work with stopped me at different times and said "You know, I never thought of having a German Shepherd for a pet before, but reading Newlie's blog has made me consider it." It was like in some unconsidered part of their mind that they really thought Newlie said and did all the things written about in his blog. I was glad to think that Newlie was kind of an ambassador for his breed but had a mental picture of people rushing out to adopt a dog with all these illusions in their minds. I told them both they better think long and hard before they did anything, that German Shepherds are alot of work. I always drag out my story of going out in the backyard on pitch black nights, cold and snow on the ground, to hit balls for Newlie by the glow of a couple of lanterns and the back porch light. Not for the faint-hearted.


----------



## BARBIElovesSAILOR

I was talking to a lady about captain because she asked me how I got him. I was telling her the story of how I adopted him even though I wasn't 100% sure yet if I wanted him for myself or would just foster him. I told her initially I really wanted a protective dog but... Then she cut me off and said, "you know my husband would love to have a dog of his own, he would just love a dog like captain, we would love to take him from you" and I was like "but I decided to keep him!" Arghhh haha nice try lady.


----------



## Koda'sMom

Not strange per say, but people often think Koda is a puppy and are surprised to hear that she's 5. Also the typical, guide dog, service dog, police dog, wolf, and the ever occurring "I have a male GSD, want to breed?".


----------



## CountryGirl01

"Your dog isn't going to attack me, is he?"

I get asked that question often lol and they are usually joking. I think.

Seriously though my pup doesn't growl or snarl or nothing. I always ask them right back, "What makes you say that?" And they always, EVERY TIME say it has something to do with his eyes. The way he looks at them or something. I don't get it. I did get my dog in part because I meet lots of strangers and wanted something intimidating but it kinda bothers me that's the first impression he gives people. He's nothing but a love bug, really


----------



## Chip18

shepherdmom said:


> Are you sure the kid was 14 and not just a big 10 year old?


I suppose he could have been 10...don't have kids myself? 

Very mature for his age, it was a "serious" question and he seemed to "expect" a serious answer!

I was kinda stunned!! But yeah I said uh no..he's not a werewolf, he's just a dog! I have spent many a full night with Rocky and never saw anything usual happen with him! 

But I don't know maybe that's why many people that compliment him, are reluctant to pet him??


----------



## Chip18

BARBIElovesSAILOR said:


> t if I wanted him for myself or would just foster him


That alone is a thread in and of itself! That's how I got "sucked in" to me "Rocky" was just a dog!

No...a GSD is "Not" just a dog! "Just a dog" means no research needed...no research in GSD world means... welcomes to a world of "hurt" enjoy the ride! 

Maybe I'd have been better off if he was a werewolf??


----------



## Chip18

CountryGirl01 said:


> "Your dog isn't going to attack me, is he?"
> I get asked that question often lol and they are usually joking. I think.


I never get "asked" that, folks just stay at a respectful distance!



CountryGirl01 said:


> Seriously though my pup doesn't growl or snarl or nothing. I always ask them right back, "What makes you say that?" And they always, EVERY TIME say it has something to do with his eyes. The way he looks at them or something. I don't get it. I did get my dog in part because I meet lots of strangers and wanted something intimidating but it kinda bothers me that's the first impression he gives people. He's nothing but a love bug, really


Yep walking my GSD is a very different experience than walking my Boxer! Pretty much everyone asked to pet her and she loved it! With her it was her smile and smooshy face!

With Rocky, yeah I think it's the eyes?? He never does anything and is obviously well trained! Folks will stop me and ask about him and compliment him but by and large about 10 feet is close enough!


----------



## Chip18

newlie said:


> I was glad to think that Newlie was kind of an ambassador for his breed but had a mental picture of people rushing out to adopt a dog with all these illusions in their minds. I told them both they better think long and hard before they did anything, that German Shepherds are alot of work. I always drag out my story of going out in the backyard on pitch black nights, cold and snow on the ground, to hit balls for Newlie by the glow of a couple of lanterns and the back porch light. Not for the faint-hearted.


If Rocky had a blog...he'd be "bad" for business!


----------



## dmom

My boy is a long, lean, lanky shiny solid black, he is just over a year old so has a lot of filling out to do. Even though he is just over 80 lbs not starving by any means I'm asked a lot why he is thin? Because he is solid black I'm asked what breed he is or what he's mixed with because German Shepherds aren't black. Like CountryGirl01 I get asked if he is safe he does have an intense stare. A guy in one of our training classes told me "I know he is well trained and you have him under control but he makes me nervous. He always looks locked and loaded" this made me laugh as he owned the dog/human aggressive standard poodle. My boy is dog/human neutral unless given the okay to meet you.


----------



## Chip18

dmom said:


> My boy is a long, lean, lanky shiny solid black, he is just over a year old so has a lot of filling out to do. Even though he is just over 80 lbs not starving by any means I'm asked a lot why he is thin? Because he is solid black I'm asked what breed he is or what he's mixed with because German Shepherds aren't black. Like CountryGirl01 I get asked if he is safe he does have an intense stare. A guy in one of our training classes told me "I know he is well trained and you have him under control but he makes me nervous. He always looks locked and loaded" this made me laugh as he owned the dog/human aggressive standard poodle. My boy is dog/human neutral unless given the okay to meet you.


Actually before I had Rocky I had never seen a solid Black GSD before? But for me, I don't see how you couldn't know what a solid black GSD was?? The long haired guys are the ones that throw me!

If I see them I always "assume" they are Shiloh's...sorry folks, I know your dogs are out there!:blush:


----------



## newlie

Chip18 said:


> just wonder about this subject." Strangest question you have been asked about you dog?"
> 
> One day on a walk with Rocky I was stoped be a kid (14 or 15) he asked if Rocky was a Wolf?? I said 'No" he is an OS GSD.
> 
> He stares at Rocky some more?? He seems to accept that answer but still....
> 
> He then ask me..."well is he a werewolf???" I was kinda dumbfounded!!
> 
> But I said of course...no he is just a dog!
> 
> So just wonder what kind of questions about their dogs other have come across??


Before my Mom met Newlie, I was talking to her on the phone one night when an ambulance went by on it's way to the hospital. She heard Newlie howling and asked me, very seriously, if I was sure I didn't have a wolf by mistake!


----------



## Chip18

newlie said:


> Before my Mom met Newlie, I was talking to her on the phone one night when an ambulance went by on it's way to the hospital. She heard Newlie howling and asked me, very seriously, if I was sure I didn't have a wolf by mistake!


My BullMastiff/APBT/Lab mix Gunther taught all the dogs in the neighborhood to howl at police sirens and ambulances!

He'd hear them, run outside and jump on our concrete turtle bench, throw his head back and howl!

Hounds of the Baskerville as it were! A bit later all the dogs around us started to do it! Our Boxer...was sadly pathetic, she'd try but it was more of a whoo,whoo sound??? I guess Boxers can't howl ???:crazy:

Our GSD...yeah, no he couldn't be bothered with that crap!


----------



## Shadowmoon

I get asked why he is so big and I am not sure because I am told that a GSD should be around 60-65 at 8 mths old but he is 93 lbs. how big will he be at full grown and truly I am not sure. Any guesses to help me out.


----------



## Chip18

Shadowmoon said:


> I get asked why he is so big and I am not sure because I am told that a GSD should be around 60-65 at 8 mths old but he is 93 lbs. how big will he be at full grown and truly I am not sure. Any guesses to help me out.




Assuming his proportions are good? Most likely you have an Oversize GSD! My guy is 116 lbs not the norm! I would not want to have to rappel, a cliff or hump him over an obstacle at 116lbs that's a lot of dog to lift!! 

But his job is being a pet so size doesn't matter in that regard! Lots of them are on here but no it's not the breed standard!

Enjoy your dog and welcome aboard!


----------



## car2ner

Since Patton is long haired we often get the "What is he mixed with" and we also say, "more German Shepherd". 

The cutest comment, rather than a question, was when two girls were watching Patton try to do some obedience with me last week. We train for IPO and use German command words. One girl whispered to the other that our dog understood German because he is a German Shepherd. I smiled and told he that he understand what we have taught him...that "leave the kitchen" is English.


----------



## BARBIElovesSAILOR

car2ner said:


> Since Patton is long haired we often get the "What is he mixed with" and we also say, "more German Shepherd".
> 
> The cutest comment, rather than a question, was when two girls were watching Patton try to do some obedience with me last week. We train for IPO and use German command words. One girl whispered to the other that our dog understood German because he is a German Shepherd. I smiled and told he that he understand what we have taught him...that "leave the kitchen" is English.


I get this question about captain a lot too because he is a long stock coat. What is he mixed with? "Half german shepherd, and half clown!"


----------



## Jayfeather

I was walking Koda down the street last summer (he was like 4 months old then) and we passed this big tough-looking construction guy. He took one look at him and practically jumped out of his skin! He said, "He's gonna bite me, isn't he?" I told him no, that the worst he would ever do is lick you to death! He took a step forward and Koda tried to go and say hi, in his hyper puppyish way he had then, and again he jumped back and said, "He thought I was gonna hit him, right? Now he's gonna bite me!" I was too amazed to reply, so I just kept walking.

Also, a few days ago I passed a lady who was shoveling snow and she watched as I rewarded him for staying calm, then said, "He's a police dog, right?" I stared at her for a moment before answering, "Uh, no, he's just my pet dog."


----------



## trcy

I usually just get the standard, "does he bite?" I usually respond all dogs can bite. Or he hasn't yet. I doubt he would bite unless serious provoked, but I would rather not have them close enough to pet him. I don't allow strangers to pet my dogs.


----------



## Nikitta

I had one little kid ask me if my GSD was an English bulldog. LOL And I had a neighbor's daughter come over and look at my two and ask me if they were for sale, that she could go as high as $200. I WANTED to say," Lady, for what I paid for these dogs, that wouldn't buy their tail." But I was polite and said," These two are my pets. What makes you think I would sell them?" She blushed and went away. I've had people offer the silliest amounts for dogs I've paid in the 4 digits for. Some guy offered me $100 and some other breed of dog for my first GSD. What is the matter with people? If I wanted that breed, I would have bought that breed. I guess you just have to walk away from stupidity.


----------



## Chip18

car2ner said:


> Since Patton is long haired we often get the "What is he mixed with" and we also say, "more German Shepherd".


Have you seen other long hairs?? At the club or on the street? Most likely "now" I would recognize one but I'll still have to ask the owner.  




car2ner said:


> One girl whispered to the other that our dog understood German because he is a German Shepherd. I smiled and told he that he understand what we have taught him...that "leave the kitchen" is English.


Well, you can't fault her logic!


----------



## LoveDogs

The strangest comments I've had were from professionals. When I made Geist's first appointment at the vet they asked me all sorts of questions over the phone, age, color, breed, gender. I told them everything including he was white. I went to the vet and they said, "I know you said he was white but I didn't think he really was!" SO when I got my next one, the same thing happened except I told them black. The lady on the phone assumed he wasn't pure black and when I brought him in she swore he was mixed with lab. The vet had to step in both times.

Another time, me and both my dogs were outside playing hide and go seek. Suddenly a little girl comes into my yard with her border collie and my dogs go nuts. I grab both of them and tell them "place" and they are still doing the low growl as her wild dog is doing the lets play stance. She asks me "why are your dogs being mean?" I told her that she shouldn't go into other people's yards especially with dogs. They are protective of their home. My older one wouldn't have done much I don't think except eventually accept the stranger, but the younger one hates humans (getting better now with training).


----------



## Chip18

LoveDogs said:


> Another time, me and both my dogs were outside playing hide and go seek. Suddenly a little girl comes into my yard with her border collie and my dogs go nuts. I grab both of them and tell them "place" and they are still doing the low growl as her wild dog is doing the lets play stance. She asks me "why are your dogs being mean?" I told her that she shouldn't go into other people's yards especially with dogs. They are protective of their home. My older one wouldn't have done much I don't think except eventually accept the stranger, but the younger one hates humans (getting better now with training).


WOW "The Place Command" and an excellent example of control in a real world situation!

I often say "the best preparation for the "unexpected" is a well trained dog..."crap" happens!


----------



## Kodakp

I have had several people ask if he is part husky. Also comments like he cannot be a German Shepard. One other good one... I googled dangerous dogs and GSD is #3 so watch your kids. Lol


----------



## Lykoz

I had some moron ask me to fight my dog.

I dont know how serious he was. 
He was not the smartest guy, and I think he had some mild mental issues.

Cant remember how I replied. I was fuming a bit, so half answered and walked away.


----------



## Chip18

Lykoz said:


> I had some moron ask me to fight my dog.
> 
> I dont know how serious he was.
> He was not the smartest guy, and I think he had some mild mental issues.
> 
> Cant remember how I replied. I was fuming a bit, so half answered and walked away.


 That is both "shocking" and "offensive!" Not sure how I would have responded??


----------



## Lykoz

Chip18 said:


> That is both "shocking" and "offensive!" Not sure how I would have responded??


It was at a dog park a while ago.

Very strange person.. He is not 'normal'..
Behaves 'strangely'.. As a person and with dogs/other people's dogs.
Have run into him more than once in the past.
I guess it just illustrated the many different people who you may come across at a dog park when you think you are 'socializing' and doing good for your pets.

A part of me wanted to go off at the question.
But it was not appropriate.

After thinking about it, if somebody else asked me that again I don't know if I would speak my mind or entertain the idea to try to find out more and report such things to authorities.


----------



## Chip18

Kodakp said:


> I have had several people ask if he is part husky. Also comments like he cannot be a German Shepard. One other good one... I googled dangerous dogs and GSD is #3 so watch your kids. Lol


Yep and yet also in the top five most popular dog list!

I guess them being also on the Dangerous dogs list is not a big surprise! Failed, to much dog for me owners and then off to the pound we go! Kinda helps feed the "bad" list with available dogs!


----------



## glowingtoadfly

newlie said:


> This isn't a question but just kind of strange/funny. A while back, I started a blog for Newlie where everything was written from his point of view. It was mostly just funny things, like when he went to visit Santa and called him a "freak-a-saurus." Anyway, two ladies that I work with stopped me at different times and said "You know, I never thought of having a German Shepherd for a pet before, but reading Newlie's blog has made me consider it." It was like in some unconsidered part of their mind that they really thought Newlie said and did all the things written about in his blog. I was glad to think that Newlie was kind of an ambassador for his breed but had a mental picture of people rushing out to adopt a dog with all these illusions in their minds. I told them both they better think long and hard before they did anything, that German Shepherds are alot of work. I always drag out my story of going out in the backyard on pitch black nights, cold and snow on the ground, to hit balls for Newlie by the glow of a couple of lanterns and the back porch light. Not for the faint-hearted.


Ooo link to the blog please!


----------



## Nigel

We've been asked twice if Ollie was a malinois, lol, not even close, he's a black/red coatie wgsl, no resemblance whatsoever. One was a Petco employee, the other a passer by. I was a bit surprised either would suggest Malinois, not just because of looks, but most people have never heard of them, well to be fair, the petco employee may get exposure to lots of breeds, but the passer by looked like a meth head.


----------



## Chip18

Lykoz said:


> It was at a dog park a while ago.


 Yeah you should have! It strikes me that a Dog Park would also be a good place to look for easy bait dogs!

Dogs walking around and under control of there owners would mostly be "poor" candidates. But the other dogs....

I never had a dog stolen...thankfully and by and large GSD, are not prime candidates for that!

But still, that happening is why I "preferred" how I trained Rocky as opposed to how I trained my ''Everybody is my friend Boxer!" :crazy:

But other training and practices kept her safe!


----------



## astrovan2487

I've had a ton of people ask me why Shasta is so small for a GSD, especially when she was 6-9 years old. She is very over standard for a female and when she was in her prime she was 90+ lbs and 26" tall. Now she's smaller because of her old age but it's weird people swear that GSDs are supposed to be so big.


----------



## Chip18

astrovan2487 said:


> I've had a ton of people ask me why Shasta is so small for a GSD, especially when she was 6-9 years old. She is very over standard for a female and when she was in her prime she was 90+ lbs and 26" tall. Now she's smaller because of her old age but it's weird people swear that GSDs are supposed to be so big.


Oversize GSD's are responsible for that perception! 

Having one such dogs as my companion..yeah the breed standard dogs all seem "small" to us!:blush:


----------



## newlie

glowingtoadfly said:


> Ooo link to the blog please!


I stopped writing it when my husband got sicker and passed away but hope to go back to it soon!

The Adventures of Newlie, German Shepherd Extraordinaire

Here is another link to his Facebook page.

https://www.facebook.com/pages/The-...erman-Shepherd-Extraordinaire/312436628926378


----------



## Chip18

Nigel said:


> We've been asked twice if Ollie was a malinois, lol, not even close, he's a black/red coatie wgsl, no resemblance whatsoever. One was a Petco employee, the other a passer by. I was a bit surprised either would suggest Malinois, not just because of looks, but most people have never heard of them, well to be fair, the petco employee may get exposure to lots of breeds, but the passer by looked like a meth head.


Oh I saw one on a walk!!!

Maybe five months old and what I call 'Brindle colored" and the Black mask! I had never seen in the "real world" before! I asked the owner if it was a Mal and he said yes...yes it is!
Cool Dog!


----------



## Chip18

newlie said:


> I stopped writing it when my husband got sicker and passed away but hope to go back to it soon!
> 
> The Adventures of Newlie, German Shepherd Extraordinaire
> 
> Here is another link to his Facebook page.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/pages/The-...erman-Shepherd-Extraordinaire/312436628926378


Thank You!


----------



## BARBIElovesSAILOR

@newlie, I love your newlie blog. I read the whole thing and was just laughing so much. So funny! You are a good writer, I mean errr newlie. Lol I hope you do get back to it, I would love to read more on the adventures of Newlie.


----------



## shepherdmom

> Posted by Nigel View Post
> We've been asked twice if Ollie was a malinois, lol, not even close, he's a black/red coatie wgsl, no resemblance whatsoever. One was a Petco employee, the other a passer by. I was a bit surprised either would suggest Malinois, not just because of looks, but most people have never heard of them, well to be fair, the petco employee may get exposure to lots of breeds, but the passer by looked like a meth head.





Chip18 said:


> Oh I saw one on a walk!!!
> 
> Maybe five months old and what I call 'Brindle colored" and the Black mask! I had never seen in the "real world" before! I asked the owner if it was a Mal and he said yes...yes it is!
> Cool Dog!


When I was growing up the words were used interchangeably. Everyone had a Malinois/German Shepherd. I really thought they were the same dog until someone one here got mad at me for posting one in the rescue section. I thought like a sable shepherd or a long coat shepherd... a mal shepherd was just a big German Shepherd. Shrug... Who knew 

The dumbest thing anyone ever asked me was one day when I had Dude out and was trying to socialize him I was asked if he was a miniature shepherd. LOL I told them no he is just a puppy. 

Speaking of Dude. Good news he found the perfect home. An older gentleman who is a writer and home all the time with him and who has no other dogs. Yay! I'm so happy for him!


----------



## KMH

I had a furniture delivery guy ask if my Dani bites. I told him I got her to bite but so far she hasn't. LOL. I thought he'd never get anything done with her constantly checking and giving him "the stare". She's a lover, not a fighter but he didn't know that. It was kinda mean but at the time it was just myself and my 16 year old daughter living in the middle of nowhere. 

I've also asked if Dani was a GSD. When I said yes they asked if I was sure. She's got very little tan, mostly black and doesn't look like the standard saddleback.


----------



## Cobe914

Like others I've had lots of people asking if I'd be willing to sell my dog. Or stud him out.
No.

But most of the strange questions I get are when people are trying to puzzle out his breed.
"Is he a PitbullxGerman Shepherd?"
"Aww, I love Weirmaraners! What breeder did you get him from?"
"Cool Greyhound.. I've never seen one with ears that stick up."
"Why is he grey?"
I get a kick out of responding to people asking what he is with, "Well.. There's a been a lot of guesses. What's yours?"
I had a person who said he definitely had wolf and Rottweiler in him. Huh.


----------



## Chip18

shepherdmom said:


> The dumbest thing anyone ever asked me was one day when I had Dude out and was trying to socialize him I was asked if he was a miniature shepherd. LOL I told them no he is just a puppy.


 Well a puppy is a puppy so not sure what that says about them! 

Speaking of Dude. Good news he found the perfect home. An older gentleman who is a writer and home all the time with him and who has no other dogs. Yay! I'm so happy for him![/QUOTE]Well that is great news! So will you still have a GSD when he is gone???


----------



## Chip18

Cobe914 said:


> I get a kick out of responding to people asking what he is with, "Well.. There's a been a lot of guesses. What's yours?"


I think anything other than a saddleback causes folks some confusion?

JQP thinks ever GSD has to look like RinTin Tin!


----------



## Chip18

KMH said:


> I had a furniture delivery guy ask if my Dani bites. I told him I got her to bite but so far she hasn't. LOL. I thought he'd never get anything done with her constantly checking and giving him "the stare". She's a lover, not a fighter but he didn't know that. It was kinda mean but at the time it was just myself and my 16 year old daughter living in the middle of nowhere.
> 
> I've also asked if Dani was a GSD. When I said yes they asked if I was sure. She's got very little tan, mostly black and doesn't look like the standard saddleback.


Yep I know that stare! Add a low growl...and you gto t dog with "people Issue!"

My guys was not a fan of company! We got over it,


----------



## selzer

shepherdmom said:


> When I was growing up the words were used interchangeably. Everyone had a Malinois/German Shepherd. I really thought they were the same dog until someone one here got mad at me for posting one in the rescue section. I thought like a sable shepherd or a long coat shepherd... a mal shepherd was just a big German Shepherd. Shrug... Who knew
> 
> The dumbest thing anyone ever asked me was one day when I had Dude out and was trying to socialize him I was asked if he was a miniature shepherd. LOL I told them no he is just a puppy.
> 
> Speaking of Dude. Good news he found the perfect home. An older gentleman who is a writer and home all the time with him and who has no other dogs. Yay! I'm so happy for him!


A Malinois ought to be smaller than a GSD. And, since you seem to like big GSDs, I wonder whether we are talking about the same breed. Malamutes are big, but they are a northern breed that doesn't really look all that much like a GSD.


----------



## shepherdmom

Chip18 said:


> Speaking of Dude. Good news he found the perfect home. An older gentleman who is a writer and home all the time with him and who has no other dogs. Yay! I'm so happy for him! Well that is great news! So will you still have a GSD when he is gone???


Yes, I've got Tasha WGSL and two little mix shelter dogs. (ha well I guess little to me) They are around 50 and 60 lbs.


----------



## shepherdmom

selzer said:


> A Malinois ought to be smaller than a GSD. And, since you seem to like big GSDs, I wonder whether we are talking about the same breed. Malamutes are big, but they are a northern breed that doesn't really look all that much like a GSD.


I'm positive they weren't malamutes. 

They looked like the GSD's only even bigger. Shrug I'm not sure what they were. It was a whole different world back then. :crazy:


----------



## Chip18

shepherdmom said:


> Yes, I've got Tasha WGSL and two little mix shelter dogs. (ha well I guess little to me) They are around 50 and 60 lbs.


When I had my pack my Boxer was my small dog at 65lbs dog on soec for a female Boxer,

I could pick her up easily but either of my boys 90 lbs for Gunther and 116 for Rocky uh No!


----------



## McWeagle

We took Nox out for a walk one day when he was going through the teepee ear phase. Walked past a house with a few kids playing in the front yard. One of the kids watched us for a minute and then asked, "What's that on your dog's head?" We said, "His ears..." and kept going. Looked at him more objectively a block or two later and realized that the teepee ears did sort of look like he was wearing some sort of weird hat.


----------



## Cobe914

Haha, that's adorable! I love the wonky ear stage.


----------



## Volivia

People ask me questions about my gsd all the time, and I think my favorite one was when this lady asked me "Is that a Dire wolf?!"
I think she had been watching too much Game of Thrones, haha!


----------



## Muneraven

Not a question, but a comment: I had a lady at the dog park walk over and tell me that Paynter was in no way Groenendaal. I politely told her that I had told the person I was speaking to that he is HALF that and half GSD. "He is NOT even part Belgian," she insisted. 

The weird thing about this is that he looks precisely like what he is. He has the pointier Belgian nose and the deep chest and the more delicate build, but his coat isn't long like a Groenendaal, it is more like a medium length GSD coat. Even his personality is a mix of the two breeds. 

She seemed so eager to convince me that I had gotten "ripped off" in some way. But I didn't go looking for Paynter or that mix of breeds. His first owner was a young girl who needed to give him up and I knew both breeds and thought he'd be a good dog for us. Plus, you know, she was heartbroken at having to give him up and I knew we'd do right by both of them.

I have pictures of his parents. Dad is classic Groenendaal. Mom is classic black and tan GSD. Nobody ever had any reason to lie to me, since he wasn't being sold. But whatever. That lady was so weird. I guess she hangs out in dog parks trying to tell strangers they don't know anything.


----------



## Aimeanda

When Truman was about 4 months old someone asked me if he was a Corgi. Obviously, he looked nothing like a Corgi.


----------



## car2ner

I've been reminded again about the question we are nearly always asked, "are you training him?" to which we answer, we train every single day. And often we'll have Patton do a trick or two. I am always perplexed by people who think it is fine to get a big dog like a GSD and not train them.


----------



## Ruger Monster

Over the weekend I was leaving Petsmart with Ruger and some lady asked me "Is he bred? There's no way that's a rescue... Are you going to have his ears done? Or are they already done?"

The only thing I can think she meant was cropping them...and I didn't know they cropped GSD ears, nor would I ever even think/consider doing that.

Nothing wrong with these ears


----------



## newlie

Ruger Monster said:


> Over the weekend I was leaving Petsmart with Ruger and some lady asked me "Is he bred? There's no way that's a rescue... Are you going to have his ears done? Or are they already done?"
> 
> The only thing I can think she meant was cropping them...and I didn't know they cropped GSD ears, nor would I ever even think/consider doing that.
> 
> Nothing wrong with these ears


What a cutie! I love his ears!


----------



## selzer

Ruger Monster said:


> Over the weekend I was leaving Petsmart with Ruger and some lady asked me "Is he bred? There's no way that's a rescue... Are you going to have his ears done? Or are they already done?"
> 
> The only thing I can think she meant was cropping them...and I didn't know they cropped GSD ears, nor would I ever even think/consider doing that.
> 
> Nothing wrong with these ears


No, GSDs are au-natural. We do not dock or crop them. If the ears are down, some people will tape or glue them temporarily to help them stand up. But no cutting on a GSD, not even a hair cut.


----------



## Ruger Monster

selzer said:


> No, GSDs are au-natural. We do not dock or crop them. If the ears are down, some people will tape or glue them temporarily to help them stand up. But no cutting on a GSD, not even a hair cut.


She seemed a little out there, and I found the "getting the ears done" question strange too. Clearly she couldn't mean getting them taped/glued up, since they're WAY up and have been since I brought him home! (Which I did tell her that they'd been sticking up since 7 weeks).

Someone on my facebook did say they knew of someone who cropped their GSDs ears  (I had posted that picture and the comment from her on there too, since I wanted to share his goofy adorable ears  )


----------



## Chip18

McWeagle said:


> We took Nox out for a walk one day when he was going through the teepee ear phase. Walked past a house with a few kids playing in the front yard. One of the kids watched us for a minute and then asked, "What's that on your dog's head?" We said, "His ears..." and kept going. Looked at him more objectively a block or two later and realized that the teepee ears did sort of look like he was wearing some sort of weird hat.


And we have a winner!!


----------



## royals17

Not a question, but a weird story.
Around November, I was walking with Apollo, and I had a navy North Face jacket on, dark jeans, and boots because it was raining. A few blocks up from my house is a house where a scruffy looking guy hangs out outside and smokes ... "illegal substances" on the front lawn. On this particular day, we were walking by and this guy was stoned out of his mind and kind of stumbling around in the rain. 
Apollo growled at him a little, and he looks straight at us, screams, and sprints down the street. Apollo wanted to chase him but I had him sit. The guy run like 10 feet and then trips and falls flat on his face. I walked over near him and asked him if he was OK. he looks up and just looks awe-struck. I asked him what the matter was and he said "I thought you were a narc! Why do you have that cop dog?" 
And I had talked to that guy, like 5 times before and he had met Apollo multiple times.


----------



## Reef LeDoux

Not a question but a Dumb Statement
I'm in Pet Smart with Reef 2 weeks ago and I'm in line to check out. I had to tell him "Sit" multiple times because he wanted to sniff and taste all the yummy treats they have next to the counter.

The guy 2 people behind me says, TOTALLY STRAIGHT FACED, "You should talk to him in German, Because German Shepherds don't know English very well. Their originally from Germany." I just looked at him speechless. He then states "Next time you see a Police dog pay attention the cop always speaks in German to the dog." 
I paid for things and left never said anything to him other then a strange smile and a yes nod of my head.


----------



## WirelessG

i had a guy once ask me if Ulee was a Mal. He said he owned two Mals previously. I wondered how he could make that mistake if he did, in fact, own a couple Mals previously. And then there's the typical "is he a purebred" question.


----------



## SuperG

royals17 said:


> \
> And I had talked to that guy, like 5 times before and he had met Apollo multiple times.


Something comes to mind about short term memory loss......and long term memory loss....well...what the heck...let's just go with complete memory loss...must have been a good laugh if it wasn't so pathetic.


SuperG


----------



## SuperG

Reef LeDoux said:


> The guy 2 people behind me says, TOTALLY STRAIGHT FACED, "You should talk to him in German, Because German Shepherds don't know English very well. Their originally from Germany." I just looked at him speechless. He then states "Next time you see a Police dog pay attention the cop always speaks in German to the dog."
> I paid for things and left never said anything to him other then a strange smile and a yes nod of my head.


Had that been me.....I would have...in my best German accent responded to them with a bunch of German words trying to make it sound like I only speak German.....besides the sit commands you were giving in English....

SuperG


----------



## Lilie

selzer said:


> But no cutting on a GSD, not even a hair cut.


Unless he's a LH, with HUGE butt puffs that seem to have some super natural ability to draw everything near to them, inside of them. And they never, ever completely dry after a daily swim in the pond. Then maybe taking a pair of horse trimmers to the butt puff area doesn't seem so inconceivable........ya' know, just a little here and a little there.....


----------



## CDR Shep Mama

"OMG, what's wrong with his ears!?"

Like, dang, you could at least ask nicely; and calm down around my dog, you don't know him so why are you shouting at us?!

Plus those people usually assume my husband and I did it to him and give us lip too; before even asking to approach or saying anything else to us they'll just walk up to us and be rude.

Example of actual conversation:
Rude lady: "Why did you do that to your German Shepherd's ears? You're not suppose to cut German Shepherd's ears!"
Me: "Oh really? Well, if you find the previous abusive owner/s would you let us know so we could ask them before I punch them in the throat?"
Rude lady: "....."
Me: "Thanks."
*awkward silence from her while I look at dog treats and talk to my dog, who is clearly more well mannered than her*

At least rude people only make up about 10-20% of people that approch us, thank goodness for the people that more courteous.


----------



## Palydyn

With my previous white shepherd, Denali, I would get asked what kind of dog he was. When I said white shepherd I was told there was no such thing. Then there were those that would ask if he was an albino or part artic wolf. 

Of course like many of you I have had people want to buy my dog. But the strangest question I ever got was a lady that asked me if she could "borrow" him. I stammered why would you want to borrow him (thinking maybe stud?). She says she wants to take him home and take his picture around her house and pool. Maybe like he was her dog? I don't know. 

With Rommel when I tell them he is a white shepherd in response to their question of what kind of dog he is, most ask me why he is so small. I say he is 63 lbs and only 5 months old and the usual response is OMG.


----------



## car2ner

> The guy 2 people behind me says, TOTALLY STRAIGHT FACED, "You should talk to him in German, Because German Shepherds don't know English very well. Their originally from Germany." I just looked at him speechless. He then states "Next time you see a Police dog pay attention the cop always speaks in German to the dog."
> I paid for things and left never said anything to him other then a strange smile and a yes nod of my head.


tee hee...then tell the dog to Gib laut and when you dog barks, it will confirm that indeed your dog does speak German.


----------



## dansnow

As I had mentioned in another thread, the weirdest question I've been asked was the totally rude: "Is that the mutt you bought because you couldn't afford a 'real' German Shepherd?"


----------



## kshadow

''Is that a police dog?''

I answer ''No, a German Shepherd dog!''

It's just funny. I thought by now people would know that a police dog is not a dog breed. lol:laugh:

I hear people all the time telling their kids ''Look it's a police dog!''


Nothing bad It's Just funny


----------



## LuvShepherds

"Is that an Alsatian?" It was a name used for German Shepherds, but it's not used anymore.


----------



## alexg

kshadow said:


> ''Is that a police dog?''
> I answer ''No, a German Shepherd dog!''
> It's just funny. I thought by now people would know that a police dog is not a dog breed. lol:laugh:
> I hear people all the time telling their kids ''Look it's a police dog!''
> Nothing bad It's Just funny


Funny, I had an adult asking me the same exact question.
I answered "No, it is my dog", I was not sure what she meant ...


----------



## llombardo

I had Midnite out Sunday and was asked what breed, I said GSD, the person says and what else, I said a beautiful German Shepherd? I thought it was a trick question. 

What does he look like he is mixed with? I just don't see anything else, so I'm not sure what other people see?


----------



## kshadow

Cassidy's Mom said:


> "Is that a real shepherd?" (No, it's a fake one! :rofl


Hilarious!!!!!!!


----------



## selzer

llombardo said:


> I had Midnite out Sunday and was asked what breed, I said GSD, the person says and what else, I said a beautiful German Shepherd? I thought it was a trick question.
> 
> What does he look like he is mixed with? I just don't see anything else, so I'm not sure what other people see?


pit bull?
Lab? 
Wait, it has pointy ears, then it's a German Shepherd dog!!!


----------



## kshadow

alexg said:


> Funny, I had an adult asking me the same exact question.
> I answered "No, it is my dog", I was not sure what she meant ...


I think next time an adult asks me th "Is that a police dog?" I'll say "Yes, and I'm an undercover cop!" :laugh:


----------



## WateryTart

kshadow said:


> I think next time an adult asks me th "Is that a police dog?" I'll say "Yes, and I'm an undercover cop!" :laugh:


You should totally start doing this. Start tallying the responses.


----------



## MythicMut

kshadow said:


> I think next time an adult asks me th "Is that a police dog?" I'll say "Yes, and I'm an undercover cop!" :laugh:


I get that question too. I think we should make it a new "breed". My favorite question was from a 3/4 y.o. and so can be forgiven: Is that a pony?


----------



## amburger16

When Bear was around 4 months some lunatic ran out of his house and chased me down to ask if I could drop him off at his house if I ever wanted to get rid of him while eagerly pointing to the house he just ran out of. As I was walking away he claimed he owned a relative of Rin Tin Tin as a child and knows lots about GSDs. I have never walked that way since lol.


----------



## T-Bone'sMamma

Someone asked me if my coated puppy (with ears already erect) was a mastiff...


----------



## Chasegsdlove

When Chase was 8 weeks someone asked me Is that a chow? Here is Chase at 8 weeks


----------



## doggymom

A three year old asked me what color her blood was... She was three, so I gave her a break... but that was still odd...


----------



## T-Bone'sMamma

doggymom said:


> A three year old asked me what color her blood was... She was three, so I gave her a break... but that was still odd...


Eww, that would have creeped me out. :shocked:


----------



## Rolisaac

doggymom said:


> A three year old asked me what color her blood was... She was three, so I gave her a break... but that was still odd...


Lol. Sounds like something two of my kids would ask. . .my youngest thinks blood is intriguing and one of my boys just thinks it is funny to ask/say things that people find shocking.


----------



## mjackson0902

I get "is that a working K-9" all the time. Mainly because of my husbands patrol car being outside but I just stare at them and then politely say he flunked out of K-9 school. I have also being walking down the street and one of our neighbors had two mixed pit bulls who were going crazy, growling, snarling, barking trying to get at LJ yelled at me "why is your dog so aggressive, he is making my babies mad." LOL ummm...LJ is in a sit and has not mad a sound. Amazing how people stereotype GSDs.


----------



## HelenaPog

I get several of : "Is she bad? Is she gonna bite?" 
I just say :"No, just happy to see you."

Or also : "Is this a GSD? It's very black, so it's not right?"
When I say it is a real GSD, not a mix, they often ask me :"Do you have papers". I asked them: "Would they make me a better dog?" 
People with others german shepherd male dogs asked me for breeding. 

But the best one was : "I have meet in my bag, control your dog!!!!!!!"
(she was on leash  and 5m away )


----------



## RZZNSTR

I had 2 couples ask today if Valor was a Lab?


----------



## dogma13

RZZNSTR said:


> I had 2 couples ask today if Valor was a Lab?


Lol!One of those very rare pointy eared labs.


----------



## Nigel

Nigel said:


> We've been asked twice if Ollie was a malinois, lol, not even close, he's a black/red coatie wgsl, no resemblance whatsoever. One was a Petco employee, the other a passer by. I was a bit surprised either would suggest Malinois, not just because of looks, but most people have never heard of them, well to be fair, the petco employee may get exposure to lots of breeds, but the passer by looked like a meth head.


The same malinois question happened again with a police officer. He pulled my wife over for an illegal right on red and asked if was one.

We get the is "Ranger a Malamute?" a lot, he does kind of resemble one though.


----------



## RZZNSTR

dogma13 said:


> Lol!One of those very rare pointy eared labs.


 Indeed!


----------



## bob_barker

I got asked if I soldered my dogs nails off because they are so short. 

No... No ma'am I don't solder my dogs nails off... It's called grooming..


----------



## gsdlover91

"Do they need to wear coats?" Just got asked this the other day. I have long haired shepherds. Absurd.


----------



## roym01

While squinting to get a close look in my dogs ear, "What does that say?" (ear tattoo)


----------



## XindisMom

Is that a lab?

I get it, people aren't used to solid black GSDs, but her ears are straight up!

Is that a K9?

Um....she's not trained to be a K9 dog. But her breed is often used by police.

I get these questions every single time I walk her!


----------



## Coleen

I was in petco yesterday with Tasha looking for a particular leash. A young boy around 7ish with his mom passed the Isle I was in. The boy says, mom there's a german shepherd! The mom replies, no, that's a black lab! The boy was smarter then the mom! :shocked:


----------



## RZZNSTR

Coleen said:


> I was in petco yesterday with Tasha looking for a particular leash. A young boy around 7ish with his mom passed the Isle I was in. The boy says, mom there's a german shepherd! The mom replies, no, that's a black lab! The boy was smarter then the mom! :shocked:


Exactly!


----------



## bob_barker

XindisMom said:


> Is that a lab?
> 
> 
> 
> I get it, people aren't used to solid black GSDs, but her ears are straight up!
> 
> 
> 
> Is that a K9?
> 
> 
> 
> Um....she's not trained to be a K9 dog. But her breed is often used by police.
> 
> 
> 
> I get these questions every single time I walk her!



I get asked if mine are retired police dogs all the time.... They are VERY clearly young dogs.... I get the genuine interest... But come on..


----------



## Jc Marie

Constantly asked if my girl is a cross. I try to explain about genetics and e locus an then get shot down. Now I just ignore the haters. I'll post pics (she does bear resemblance to a cross I'll admit to that). But I see her parents every week an I know they are sheps. 
Mum an dad in split pic 
Brother white silver backed
Brother sitting cross markings (he's darker than my Sasha but both look almost identical) only two that look the same outta whole litter
Sister maskless wearing k9 harness (7 pups all look identical to her) 
And finally my Sasha an her labby brother


----------

